# How to retrieve changelog of installed Port?



## ericmacmini (Aug 21, 2011)

I am using a script to check the status of installed ports on the system. 
The following command in my script returns the port which need to be updated:

```
/usr/sbin/pkg_version -IvL '='
```

A result form the command above is currently:


```
mysql-server-5.5.13                 <   needs updating (index has 5.5.15)
```

Now, is there a command line option to retrieve the actual changelog entries? Before upgrading I always like to now what has changed, especially for ports like mysql-server. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## plamaiziere (Aug 21, 2011)

ericmacmini said:
			
		

> Now, is there a command line option to retrieve the actual changelog entries? Before upgrading I always like to now what has changed, especially for ports like mysql-server.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You may access the CVS log of the port but it will not provide the changelog of the application.

I don't know how you can get the CVS log, but Freshports does this: http://www.freshports.org/

By example : http://www.freshports.org/databases/mysql55-server/

Regards.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 21, 2011)

pkg_updating() may tell you important notices about updating given port taken from /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------



## tingo (Aug 21, 2011)

I didn't know about pkg_updating(1). Thanks!


----------



## ericmacmini (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, but in my script I'm already checking the /usr/ports/UPDATING file with:

```
/usr/sbin/pkg_updating -d `/bin/date -v-1m +%Y%m%d`
```
It checks important update messages dated within the last month (option -v-1m in date command). 

The /usr/ports/UPDATING file documents some of the problems you may encounter when upgrading
your ports. But it's not the same as the individual package changelog. 

Before upgrading I check the package website, but I am looking for a quicker and command-line way...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2011)

It's not stored in the port. Not all applications even have a changelog 

In any case the port's website is the place to look for it.


----------

